# Dualboot



## rift999 (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone know how or have interest in figuring out how to dual boot another OS. I would like to have another linux distro but keep android too. If someone knows how I would be willing to help however I can however it would probably be limited to testing as I have little experience in these matters.


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

lilstevie & the AndroidRoot team are working on a dual boot option for Android-Ubuntu... check out the Ubuntu thread on XDA


----------



## Type_2 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm interested to know if the transformer prime can run windows RT. I'm intrigued by windows RT and would love to play with it without buying a new tablet. Any thoughts?


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

Type_2 said:


> I'm interested to know if the transformer prime can run windows RT. I'm intrigued by windows RT and would love to play with it without buying a new tablet. Any thoughts?


This will not happen... Windows RT requires a specially signed "Microsoft-approved" bootloader to run...


----------



## Type_2 (Jan 7, 2012)

craigacgomez said:


> This will not happen... Windows RT requires a specially signed "Microsoft-approved" bootloader to run...


Ahhh damn. Thanks for the input. I just wanted to play with windows RT and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

craigacgomez said:


> This will not happen... Windows RT requires a specially signed "Microsoft-approved" bootloader to run...


never say never. if osx can run on standard PC hardware or the apple hardware can be emulated in a virutal machine then similar methods could be used to get windows rt to work here.. its just unlikely that someone with the knowledge can figure it all out before all of us have moved on to better tablets/


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

There are threads about this, you can find ways to boot Ubuntu on the prime. Other than that I'm not too sure about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

